# High Desert Edibles?



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

So, I am thinking of our food preps. I believe there COULD be a time when it is illegal to have more than a certain amount of food on hand, and so many "weeds" are very high in nutrition and palability. Problem is, I moved to a town where I owe the Library money from when I was a kid, so I can't utilize that right now, after I get some money, but not now. I moved to a completely different climate, from Willamette Valley to High Desert, so I know very few of the foods here. 

I do have tons of dandelions, and we are learning to REALLY like them prepared in various ways. I know there is Lambsquarter that grows here, although I have yet to find any. We also have yarrow in abundance. I also know that if it comes right down to it, grass is edible and a great filler. But I am not going to be able to put grass on the dinner table today and expect anyone to actually eat it....besides, the rabbits convert it better. 

So....does anyone know of edibles that grow in the High desert or maybe have good links? I know there has to be more than I have found...probably wild carrot and I know there is a little clover. 

Anyways, I think this might end up being a very good source of nutrition if something happens where I can no longer go to the store, or if prices get too high, or if fs ends before I get somewhere I can grow enough food. 

We have sage brush...is this edible at all? We are pretty far from the mountains, but could drive there. I am really looking for stuff that grows here, though. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Links, recipes, ect. ANd I know to make sure of what I am getting before eating it, but I don't know anyone else interested in this, so have no one locally to ask.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Purslane, tumbleweed when it first comes up (cook like pea soup), Siberian Elm seed (pick green when the seed is filled out, just before the papery part turns white), cottonwood sap can be cooked to syrup as can aspen if you have it.

If you are doing grass (lawn not MJ), you can boil it for soup but do strain it before you add anything else because you cannot digest that much fiber. Use it for a soup base.

Might be wild onions around. 

That's all I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> Problem is, I moved to a town where I owe the Library money from when I was a kid, so I can't utilize that right now, after I get some money,
> We have sage brush...is this edible at all? We are pretty far from the mountains, but could drive there. I am really looking for stuff that grows here, though. .


This made me laugh...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9tP9fI2zbE[/ame]

I cant help, but call the library and "check to see" if you have any fines


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

There was a pretty good thread by romysbasket (I think that's who did it) all about local edibles for food stuffs. It was really interesting how many items that grow naturally in a particular area are edible--nettles, jerusalem artichokes, wild asparagus, chickweed.

Here's a link for high desert edibles:

http://www.desertusa.com/mag06/may/desertfood.html


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am so excited to learn this year what I can eat, and plan on making a binder with pictures and dried samples, names, recipes, ect. I think it would be VERY fun for me, and I have to think I may not always be here. Hubby doesn't know much, but if I teach my sons and leave a binder my knowledge might end up helping my family sometime, even if I die for some reason.  

I know the majority of plants are edible, lol. Its insane to me how now it is considered "weird" to do what was ALWAYS done. 

Thanks for the leads and the link! and the tip about straining grass soup is a good one. I actually know someone who had to eat it as a kid, he says it helped keep his family alive, but didn't mention how to cook it, only that you could.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.tablemountains.org/pages/Activities/052601/vanness/nativeplants.htm

Maybe this will help. I vaguely remembered cottonwood buds being edible and this turned up in a search. I've never tried them, but have eaten lots of the Siberian elm seeds.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Shrar, can you Pm me the town you are in and I can look through my plant books and see what I can find for you.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS, I'm in Oregon also S, dont' know if you remember. I do have some books that cover high dez


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Forgot thistles! Almost all are edible. Stalk, roots and flower. Seeds too. I love the taste of thistle seed.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

I used this to look things up: http://www.amazon.com/Foragers-Harv...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1305423629&sr=1-1

Of the four books I have this is the best of the lot.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Are there any older native americans that live in your area. You might get someone who knows how to identify the plants to show you which ones are edible. I wish I knew someone who could help me. We have so many different weeds here, some have to be edible.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

There are many Native Americans. I haven't met any freindly folks, but my Grampa knows a bunch. 

WT, I am PMig you! I do remember you live in OR, too.  Thanks for the offer. ANd thanks to everyone!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I know for a fact that there is Stinging Nettle growing along the river between Burns and Ontario, so perhaps there is some down your way.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I know I live close-ish to the river. I will go check it out.  

With stinging nettle, does it matter how old it is, or just that you cook it? (and not touch it raw, obviously, lol)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There "were" Native Americans living in the high deserts... but their population was very small, relative to other tribes... and they had to stay on the move, as the local flora/fauna was sparse.

Now if a tribe had access to seasonal salmon runs..... that would negate the natural paucity of food on the desert itself.

If I were bugging out, the high desert would be a place to run to... for the very reason that it's so unappealing and harsh (esp. to humans). I'd have to find a river nearby, and try and net the salmon that'd come through (if there were salmon). Plan on taking wildlife, if there were any... otherwise, hunker down a couple months, waiting for they die off, then head to more hospitable regions *if I didn't luck up on some productive wetland areas*.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The part of the High Desert that we visit has large herds of Deer and Antelope...Badgers, Timber Tigers aka ground squirrels and chipmuncks, Mountain Lions, Jack Rabbits, Coyotes.

Nettles...I'd avoid the old Nettles, hard on the Kidneys.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

The more that I think and learn, I think I am in a pretty good spot for the TEOTWAWKI. Hard as heck to survive...but pretty doable, if I learn NOW. Lakes, River, TONS of hare and mule deer, scorpians, and bugs in rotted wood left abandoned in fields. Not a ton of people, and there never will be. But I do think it is pretty important to learn how to live off the land as much as possible.  

I am learning how to catch animals, oh, and the quail. Tons of quail here.  

Really, not a rich land by any means, but I think with careful planning, it could be a place to live.


----------

